# Spice D80 Dual GSM Phone Review



## kumarmohit (Nov 22, 2007)

Spice D80 Dual GSM Phone Review

Ok Guyz

Even though I had dropped my plans to get one earlier, I got a Spice D80 dual GSM phone around 5 days back. Here is wat I found. 

UI:

Decent and gets the job done. Coming from a Symbian smartfone (Nokia 6630) it is a great usability setback I have taken but then. One major use of my 6630 was reading ebooks through Mobipocket. This is not possible here. I am trying to find the software used in the fone, to get a text file reader running but considering that the fone is not popular, I am not really getting anywhere. Moreover i do not know programming either so I think it is better to keep the 6630 with me for the time being.

Build and looks:

The device is decent enough if you want two fones in one body. Its build is strong and the device might sustain a dropping or two. 

While not a looker, the black and silver looks fine enough.

Multimedia:

The device can handle MIDI, WAV and MP3. For videos its only 3GP. Thankfully Spice provides sample 3gp file so you can analyze and convert as per supported file settings. I dint try try it but obviously it would work.

I am not using it for music at all considering that I have a 160GB brand new iPod classic and I got this fone to avoid carrying two fones and ipod. Though I am going to use it for podcasts. 

No FM (not that I need but not everyone has  a fully loaded iPod)


camera:

Really poor. the 6630's camera was better any day. Video recorder and camer UI is fine but the picture quality sux. But then this is a two in one fone not an imaging device. Camera is there to be there. 



The Package:

Hmm I got it from Hot spot. the guyz tried to fool me by saying that Spice phones do not come with sealed boxes. I promptly left that Hotspot and got a sealed box from another one.

Now the package comes with fone, manual, standard Mini USB cable, 2 batteries and a charger plus a 256MB MicroSD card. And oh the headet as well. Thsi sia standard 2.5mm pin headset so I guess finding repalcement would not be hard.  

The Battery life:

Is fine enough, requires alternate day chrgning even heavy duty calling and staying in 2 networks allows the fone to use only 1/3 of battery in a day. Included second battery is a welcome though. Both power line and USB charging is supported.


The pluses:
Dual GSM (Naturally!)
Really loud ringtones and speaker
Nice design and good clear screen
Simple OSD

Signal reception - Even trump remains on full strength for a lot of time. 

The minuses:
No Java so no third party aps at all, not even games
Inside screen could be a bit bigger
camera SUX Bigtime
Active screen colors can not be changed use bdark color background for text to be visible
Weight could have been focused on the base part of the clamshell instead of the center
no Ebooks

Overall: 

Well I wanted a two in one phone and I got it drag and drop support means that I can get podcast and listen to them without the itunes thing on ipod. (I use Mypodder for podcatching, not itunes). The loss of ebooks means a disppointment though. I paid 7685 for the fone and got a 1/2 gram gold coin. (Just enuf to pacify my fuming mother). While purcahsing a Chinese fone would have given me basic ebook functionality, I guess, it would not hav been as great as the 6630's mobipocket reader. So the device can be called a costly luxury. 

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/6185/boxpn4.th.jpg
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/1680/packagelr2.th.jpg
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/279/fonefrontet2.th.jpg
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1393435_Fonebackopen.JPG
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t1393440_Foneside.JPG

Images from this ebay India shop - 

*cgi.ebay.in/SPICE-D80-DUAL-SIM-GSM...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## New (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the review.How much for it?


----------



## choudang (Nov 22, 2007)

As per my knowledge, Line1 can not be used for two way communication in any gsm phone. to use dual sim function, the following allignment is must

SIM 1 == Line1
SIM 2 == Line2

might be i'm wrong, can any one describe me in brief.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

nice review...


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 22, 2007)

@ New INR 7685

I got a gold coin of 0.5gms with it so assuming the coin is priced 500 rs, I can say that effective price was just 7200 Rs. 

@ Warrior

No it is not the line one line two thing!

Both SIMs have their own line 1 and 2.

@ Gigacore 
Thanks


----------



## deepakchan (Nov 23, 2007)

I heard it has no speakerphone. Is it true?


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 23, 2007)

Nope. It has a ridiculously loud speaker!

I got a telling to in the office when I put it on the speaker mode on the first day


----------



## choudang (Nov 24, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> @ New INR 7685
> 
> I got a gold coin of 0.5gms with it so assuming the coin is priced 500 rs, I can say that effective price was just 7200 Rs.
> 
> ...



by default, all GSM providers are using Line 1, right. so you can not take a sim and use it, need to change the line right. cuz if you change your line normally, your phone is not working for OG calls.


----------

